# Here's a great tool for HP printers!



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Here's a great tool for HP printers. I have used it often on seniors HP printers.
It really works well! I hope this helps someone!!

http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c02073861


----------



## OrderUpCafe (Mar 19, 2015)

I just used this, not long ago. It did a great job fixing (most) issues.


----------



## Reboot Camper (Mar 13, 2007)

This may be useful. I'm in Japan and thinking of buying an HP al in one printer. As far as I know HP are very good at international support. I've had a Japanese model all in one for 8 years. To set it up I just popped in the CD and it took me through all language options. Having an independent driver download page is really helpful but would it work on a Japanese model or would there be licensing restrictions? :up:


----------



## donetao (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Seems you have been waiting for ever for a answer. The HP scan and print doctor only works on HP printers. I'm pretty sure it wouldn't work on other models!
Sorry no one answered you!


----------

